# Stippled Glock Grip



## KenpoTex (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm not entirely happy with the way a factory Glock feels. To me, they feel slippery and tend to twist slightly in my hand when firing multiple shots rapidly. I've tried a couple of options such as step-tape/skateboard-tape, bicycle inner-tube, etc. Unfortunately, I have never been 100% satisfied with any of them (of the ones I listed, bicycle inner-tube works the best for me).

After seeing stippled glocks from different 'smiths, and seeing a few DYI threads on various forums, I decided to try this modification on my G19. First, I bought an $8 15-watt soldering-iron from Radio Shack. Then I spent a few minutes mutilating a training gun to figure out what I wanted. Finally (after a minute to summon the courage to attack a real gun ) I went to work on my Glock

Here's the finished product (while I was at it, I also undercut and narrowed the trigger guard a little):














I gotta say, I'm very happy with this. I've shot about 300 rounds through my 19 since I did this and have noticed a big difference in the stability of my grip. A couple of my buddies who shot it commented about how secure it felt in the hand. The only drawback is that it is a little too abrasive to carry IWB without an undershirt on...it's a little rough on the bare skin (not a huge deal to wear an undershirt though so no biggie).


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 5, 2008)

Looks good.  

You are a braver man than I.  I've thought about doing it to my G17, but never have.  Probably never will as I'm pretty happy with the skateboard tape.

Kudos to you!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 5, 2008)

I have to say I agree with Jeff in that you are far braver than I am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Still I am one of the lucky ones in that Glock's seem to fit perfectly in my hands. (I know I am just blessed)


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 5, 2008)

I've always liked the way the Glocks I've been issued have felt in my hands, too.  We've got some guys who use various versions of grip covers/inner tubes...  I just haven't felt the need.

Gotta say, though, that looks good!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 6, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I have to say I agree with Jeff in that you are far braver than I am.


It took me quite a while to work up the guts to do it.  On the other hand, it's a Glock, nothing I could do would really make it any uglier


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 6, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> I've always liked the way the Glocks I've been issued have felt in my hands, too.  We've got some guys who use various versions of grip covers/inner tubes...  I just haven't felt the need.
> 
> Gotta say, though, that looks good!



Me too; I've never really had any problems. Looks like a good alternative, though!


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 7, 2008)

For a DIY job, that's pretty darn good, indeed!  

I've seen the same ninny at several gun shows, who tried to do that with a larger soldering iron, to his Glock 30, resulting in a handle that looked like it had been chewed up by his dog.  Then he wanted 800 for his "customized Glock."


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 7, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> It took me quite a while to work up the guts to do it. On the other hand, it's a Glock, nothing I could do would really make it any uglier


 
Now wait a second there partner Glock's are the best looking gun's out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There are Glock's and then there are just other hand guns.


----------



## Marvin (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks good, I really enjoy my Glock(s). I think the worst thing they ever did was put the finger grooves in the grip. Don't fit my hand at all.:disgust:


----------



## Blindside (Jan 7, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> It took me quite a while to work up the guts to do it. On the other hand, it's a Glock, nothing I could do would really make it any uglier


 
I think it looks alot better than many of the socalled "professional" jobs I've seen.  Did you do this by simply pressing the hot tip straight down into the polymer?  It seems like I'm seeing lots of little circular dots.  

Lamont


----------



## arnisandyz (Jan 8, 2008)

Good job!


----------



## Brian King (Jan 8, 2008)

*Kenpotex wrote;*



> On the other hand, it's a Glock, nothing I could do would really make it any uglier


 
LOL Funny and true.

Kenpotex did you do any work to the slide? 

Brian King


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 9, 2008)

Blindside said:


> Did you do this by simply pressing the hot tip straight down into the polymer? It seems like I'm seeing lots of little circular dots.
> 
> Lamont


 Yup, just press it straight in and lift it away w/o smearing anything.  I practiced for a while on a training gun to get the timing down.




			
				Brian said:
			
		

> Kenpotex did you do any work to the slide?


 nope, why do you ask?


----------



## Lisa (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, Matt.  That is an impressive job.  I am thinking that Brian is looking for someone to pretty up his Glock.  You could have a new career.


----------



## Brian King (Jan 10, 2008)

*Kenpotex wrote;*



> nope, why do you ask?


 
There are many in the combat shooting field who appreciate extra grip on their slides both along the sides and the top, either stippling or placing tape where they grip or make contact with the slide during malfunction racking. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## KenpoTex (Jan 10, 2008)

Brian said:


> *Kenpotex wrote;*
> 
> 
> There are many in the combat shooting field who appreciate extra grip on their slides both along the sides and the top, either stippling or placing tape where they grip or make contact with the slide during malfunction racking.
> ...


Oh ok, I'm with ya now...

I do have some step-tape on top of the slide right in front of the rear sight (extra friction for one-handed racking) but I haven't stippled, checkered, or otherwise mutilated the slide..."a man's gotta know his limits"


----------



## KenpoTex (May 19, 2008)

Okay, after doing my 19 several months ago, I've really gotten to like the way it feels while shooting (very secure in the hand...no slipping). That being the case, I decided to do my 17 also.

I ground the tip of the soldering-iron down a little (to make it larger). This results in larger "holes" which makes the job go faster and also give it a little bit of a "lizard skin" pattern. I also didn't go as deep into the grip which made it a little less abrasive than my 19 (doesn't grind on my hide as badly when it's in the holster ).


----------

